# Wasted So Much Of My Life On This Site.



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

not sure where this is going. anyone still around here?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Havent we all...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Fer sher.

However, I wouldn't take back one single ridiculous, immature, "sure-sign-of-mental-derangement" post I've made on here.

Nor any that I've read from you fine folks.

(edited to remove an "s" after "post" (posts).
It was a ridiculous mistake to have made in the first place, I'm embarrassed to have made it, and even more embarrassed to have gone back and corrected it, and beside myself with embarrassment for having drawn attention to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Although I have gone by a few different names over the decades, I am still here, one of the OGs

still ISP and MAC address blocked from keepers


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

n4p, I'm contemplating reporting you for claiming OG status when you have obviously acquired only 15 posts.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm assuming this site was very active back in the day from what I have been reading. I'm not really sure why I keep on popping in here. I don't have any piranhas but do have several other tanks set up. I love information and interaction with others that have the same interests. I also see people referencing another piranha site. If it isn't to much to ask can someone PM me that info?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, it was more active... and still is extremely active except for posting. If you want the more "active" hidden side of this site (be warned), send me a PM.

Coincidentally people PMing info about the other site is a big reason this one took a hit.

Its no secret, just replace fury with "keepers"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Aegir, didn't know you'd become site monitor... congrats. 
Do you have ownership in it now too... if I may ask?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nick g...i never stopped praying you would come back. if only for a momentary post. 
dreams do come true


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Aegir, didn't know you'd become site monitor... congrats.
> Do you have ownership in it now too... if I may ask?


Just how things ended up playing out, want to take over?

Absolutely not


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nah, I'm good man... haha, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, someone needs to step up... I am on my last run


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Ægir said:


> Yeah, it was more active... and still is extremely active except for posting. If you want the more "active" hidden side of this site (be warned), send me a PM.
> 
> Coincidentally people PMing info about the other site is a big reason this one took a hit.
> 
> Its no secret, just replace fury with "keepers"


Lol, you've sparked my interest!

I hope I didn't offend anyone with the PM comment. I didn't want to go against any site rules on mentioning another site. I know many forums are against that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bryce you should make me site moderator and step down. ill make everyones wildest dreams a reality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Why did MOTM end? I always wanted to win that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cause there isn't even 12 active members for each month


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

I nominate Piranha_man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yes for all 6 posts he's made this year I too nominate him


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Why did MOTM end? I always wanted to win that


someone was going to take care of MOTM and POTM but that never happened.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

I bet it was Mike


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir said:


> bryce you should make me site moderator and step down. ill make everyones wildest dreams a reality.


I made you a mod, and you got distracted after about 5 seconds and stopped doing anything

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Well, someone needs to step up... I am on my last run


you are retiring?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> Well, someone needs to step up... I am on my last run


you are retiring?
[/quote]

No, Just need to pass some stuff off. Might be having a career change, and I wont always be able to check in as much


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

This site really doesn't need any modding. I am sure the admin can handle the small amount of traffic. Unless the site gets spammed and Bryce is doing a good job keeping it from the members eyes.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

on average 150 to 200 spam posts... per day. All from new human created accounts, 1 post at a time, from new emails and IPs...

As for the traffic thing, you must be confusing that with posting.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

3-4 years ago I woulda jumped at the chance to be a mod, these days you'd pretty much have to force me to run this place

I don't blame ya for wanting to pass on the duties man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would be a mod but only to moderate aqhuians f*ck dealing with the bullshit in the rest of the forum.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

again...make me mod and everyones wildest dreams will come true. everyones...
bobme will even be cured of his cancer (assuming hes not already passed away)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

make me the lounge moderator


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

then make me moderator of the lounge moderator


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

This place was awesome 5 years ago. Yes wasted a lot of time here but enjoyed getting to know many of you. Pman for sure. Crazy dobe piranha dude that beat up a kid. Lol...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Haha, it wasn't a kid so to speak... lol, not like a child, he was in his early twenties, and was beating up his girlfriend.
If you recall, I ended up gettin' arrested for it, the DA later dropped the charge.









How the hell you been, man?











Trigga said:


> 3-4 years ago I woulda jumped at the chance to be a mod, these days you'd pretty much have to force me to run this place
> 
> I don't blame ya for wanting to pass on the duties man


Hear that man... that was a pretty cool time on here.
I wanted to buy this site when GG sold it to whoever the hell owns it now.
It's just not the same around here, partly because it's owned by an outsider IMO.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I have seen more people posting in the last couple days than I have in the past couple months so there must still be some hope









It's actually nice to see people other than OC and Aegir posting..... No offence or anything


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

[quote name='Piranha_man' timestamp='1389673352' post='3006001']
Haha, it wasn't a kid so to speak... lol, not like a child, he was in his early twenties, and was beating up his girlfriend.
If you recall, I ended up gettin' arrested for it, the DA later dropped the charge.









How the hell you been, man?









Pretty good. I picked up a 90 gallon the other day, so I hopped back on here to see it DEAD still. How unfortunate... Got a divorce recently. That was awesome. I'm in financial ruin for the time being. Got a new awesome girlfriend though, so it's all good. Yeah, I couldn't remember the whole story Pman... I remember it was like a 6 page thread. It was EPIC... Good to hear from ya!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new tank!
And... going by your delivery, I suspect "congrats" on the divorce as well??

Please apply the appropriate sentiment... "Sorry to hear that" or "Congrats" (or a little of both?)









Ya man, back then EVERYTHING turned into a 6+ page thread!
It was crazy here then... hell, you'd start a thread, respond to a few others, go to the bathroom, come back and there'd be 5 posts on the thread you started, and replies to your replies on the others.

Perhaps we need to pull a "Ron Burgandy" and blow the conch accompanied by a "P-Fury team assemblllllllle"


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^ Bwwahaahahahahaahaahaha! Yeah, it was good the divorce got done. Didn't like it at the time, but very happy now. It was kind of like this place. A lot of wasted life! Ha!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey guys! That's crazy I stumbled on this post.....I had GREAT memories on this site and miss those days the forums were booming and they ran deep!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Haha.... love your avatar man!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Times sure have changed. Was really booming here at one point.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no doubt about it. they were still bumpin up til what..a year and a half ago? whenever the site changed owners sh*t got really hostile and then really dead. you pretty much have the guys like me that always seem to find 5 minutes in a day to stop by and talk about how i find 5 minutes a day to stop by and talk about how i find 5 minutes a day..nevermind


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Man what happen to Pfury?

Crazy to see some of you guys still here.

HAHA my sig is soo lame.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol dat sig


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow its nice to see some old faces still lurking around here, I'm surprised not to see some as well. I've spent many years on this site and still miss it even though I've been out of the hobby for about 2 years. I definitely miss all the dumb threads that would get a thousand posts for no particular reason other than boredom.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love and miss you cris


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no seriously. i havent owned piranha in prob 7 years or so. i have a 30 gallon tank still. but honestly whats kept me here is my legit love for it. the friendships i made.

i pretty much visit every day to talk in aqhu or see if anything interestings going on...but i still show up. i wish more people would. OGs or new people. doesnt matter. but only OGs really know what this place was all about


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah man I definitely understand where your coming from, I'll try and stay more active here en though I'm out of the hobby but I can always get back into it. It's actually sad that after they sold the forum everyone took off because I know I would have been just as active if everyone else stayed.

Is Danny tanner still around, I remember his smart ass keeping the lounge pretty interesting lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

Avatar~God said:


> no seriously. i havent owned piranha in prob 7 years or so. i have a 30 gallon tank still. but honestly whats kept me here is my legit love for it. the friendships i made.
> 
> i pretty much visit every day to talk in aqhu or see if anything interestings going on...but i still show up. i wish more people would. OGs or new people. doesnt matter. but only OGs really know what this place was all about


would you consider me friend enough to drive to NJ for my funeral when I(if) pass?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> Is Danny tanner still around, I remember his smart ass keeping the lounge pretty interesting lol


I'm not sure what the deal is with danny. I see his username logs in daily, I unbanned him but I see nothing...why does he bother logging in everyday?
[/quote]

Yeah, Danny is trapped in AQHU purgatory.

He logs in every day to post there, because he has a sad excuse for a life after burning every bridge he came across.

If you have the required post count to see AQHU, you can go visit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Is Danny tanner still around, I remember his smart ass keeping the lounge pretty interesting lol


I'm not sure what the deal is with danny. I see his username logs in daily, I unbanned him but I see nothing...why does he bother logging in everyday?
[/quote]

Yeah, Danny is trapped in AQHU purgatory.

He logs in every day to post there, because he has a sad excuse for a life after burning every bridge he came across.

If you have the required post count to see AQHU, you can go visit.








[/quote]

whats the post count? I am moderator, I should be able to adjust that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

danny is locked away in aqhu. hes still around..just invisible to anyone else not in aqhu.

yeah this place had no reason to die. it was and is made by the people here. everyone bailed on their home site and went off to 'better' things. what they don't realize is they created the ghost town that is pfury now. all it would take for the good old days to catch back on is for people to decide to hang around and converse here..here.

deaf ears though. god speed everyone.

/pfury for life


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> whats the post count? I am moderator, I should be able to adjust that


2000 I believe.... Should be more like 200,000


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh wow that is one of the few I thought would still be here. Just goes to show that people just follow the crowd, I checked out keepers last night and there wasn't much going on there and only a couple of old timers on there


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ægir said:


> whats the post count? I am moderator, I should be able to adjust that


2000 I believe.... Should be more like 200,000
[/quote]

f*ck no.... then I can't read it anymore and my life will be completely useless !


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I see not much is going on around here.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

there can be plenty if people would come back and chat again like old times 
only so much 3 or so active members can do


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It is sad to see what this site has become, glad I was able to be a part of the good times.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

This is my first time bk in prob 5 yrs due to family obligations and am floored by the change. Who still visits? And what happened? Can def tell the good ol days are gone.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

most everyone still visits. who stays and chats is a whole dif story.

people keep mentioning how dead the site is and keep crying a river over how the good old days are gone. well yeah dude...its cause ya'll left. simple solution to bring back 'the good old days'...start posting. mind blowing right


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

I take it the galleries are gone?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not 100% sure i havent bothered to look at those in time.

as far as i know nothings changed around here. if you dont have adblock youll notice a lot more ads but the only thing that changed is members dropped off. far as i can tell you if guys like you came back we'd have a fun time just like the old days


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Koo maybe its because im on mobile hmmm i shall check when i get to work lol i do notice the elitism is gone and thats a good thing.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Well I see the gallery is still active but my own gallery is gone. Tryin to catch up again but looks like a server change in 08 or 09 is why. ugghhh lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well yes its def very chill around here now. no doubt about that. ill be honest i no longer even check the hobby threads









i still own fish too but the threads here are so slow on traffic i just gave up. i would def hope back in if more people would start discussing.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central has wasted more of his life on minecraft though.

#fact


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

then here? oh hell no. ill say i wasted many many hours on that game. but not NEARLY as many as here. ive had entire lazy days indoors here clicking 'refresh' on here back in the day. 
in the dead of winter...man forget about it.

i actually play minecraft like once a week tbh
just a pass time. pfury is a lifestyle tho


----------



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

in


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that join date tho


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nuff sed


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

delta said:


> Well I see the gallery is still active but my own gallery is gone. Tryin to catch up again but looks like a server change in 08 or 09 is why. ugghhh lol


I am dealing with this as well. some old great pics that are long gone from 2006. oh well. viva nuevo site


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

JYUB said:


> oh well. viva nuevo site











its always a welcomed sight to see some OG's return


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/has no clue who these douchebags are


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cause anyone that matters knows who you are
pft...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

they do


----------

